# Dry Beam Incident (A Dangerous Cargo of Logs)



## Nauticapedia (Mar 4, 2012)

The bulk carrier cargo ship Dry Beam was sailing from Washington State, USA to Japan. She was about 350 nautical miles west of the North end of Vancouver Island and in heavy weather. A very large rogue wave washed over her port side driving her cargo across her deck. The section of logs just in front of her superstructure was washed away. The power of the wave snapped the restraining cables and bent steel beam stanchions as if they were paper clips. See the image at http://www.nauticapedia.ca/Gallery/Dry_Berth_Incident.php


----------

